# my first honey ever



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Ain't it great!? The first is always the best!!!

I have that flavor from the spring flow through June. The only thing that I could figure out was basswood or linden tree honey.

When extracting it was almost medicinal, although that toned down a bit.

The honey generated after that is usually more mild.

Advice on what?

-rick

[ July 25, 2006, 03:25 PM: Message edited by: ScadsOBees ]


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks for the response rick
it is exciting
This was definitely honey filled comb from the past four weeks or so and yes there were some lindens in bloom although i did not see many. 

I have plastic foundation in the honey super and they are building comb slowly. they are filling with honey even before the comb is completely drawn. Will they finish in the next 10 days or so. (draw and fill with honey)
Wild asters are in full bloom here. Do bees like their nectar? Any suggestions re adding another super? When is that usually done? I also moved up a honey frame from the brood chamber and put an undrawn frame in the brood chamber to add room for the queen to lay below


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

It's curious, Jamiev, and a wonderful thing, this honey from your own hive. Until I began keeping bees I never realized how destinctive single source honey is - helps explain why grocery store honey, blended from a thousand sources, tastes simply sweet and otherwise bland, with none of the special nuances you find in your own. Congratulations!


----------



## Belshee Creek (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats on your first honey crop! 1982 was the year we got our first honey crop and I can still remember the taste of that honey. I would have to say that I will never taste honey as good as the honey we got off of our first hive. Not that it was great honey by quality, but because it was the first time we had bees. It was the first time we built the woodenware, the frames, fed the bees, watched something wonderful right before our eyes. Watched our son and daughter take an interest in nature and saw the joy they got from it. The first is always the best, here's a tip o' the hat to ya.

PS. Light yellow color, floral scent and mint taste is what I just got from our hives. Basswood is in our area, some areas get a Basswood with a strong flavor, some not so strong. Some folks regard this type of honey as special and sell it at a higher price than clover. I will keep mine for later and use in gift baskets this year. I will wait and use the darker honey coming for making creamed honey. Good luck.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the responses sweet betty and Belshee. I do feel this is special honey because it is the first and yes after all the hard work .. months of assembly, mail orders, painting, work in the bee yard, etc...that small amount of honey.. just 4 lbs.. made it all worth while. 
i think that is what i have ... yellow color for sure. It tastes very special. I hope i can get a bigger crop now that I 've sampled and been teased by the bees. They are drawing comb very slowly so I am just hoping for a decent honey crop in a few weeks. BTW, my boys, ages 14,20,23,25 were ALL so excited last week they actually ask me daily when we are going to harvest more honey. WOW I can't believe I got all four of them to pay attention to Mom and Dad for a few hours. Very unusual. This Beekeeping is Great Wish i had started sooner


----------



## jim_R (Jan 11, 2005)

jamiev,

Another Western New Yorker! Wow! I live in Greece, NY so I was AMAZED to see someone else from my neck of the woods. My wife and I harvested our first honey 2 years ago and it was a great feeling. First year, we did it all by hand, then got an extractor. We only have 3 hives (started with 2, built to 6, lost a few) and pulled about 8 frames the first year. It's work, but it's very rewarding. Especially since they're YOUR bees.

Where do you keep yours? In the city?  We keep ours out in Bergen, since there are too many swimming pools in our neighborhood. We might need to move them in a few years, either closer to home or down to Allegany County (ugh!)

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi jim
I am in Chili. I keep my three hives in my own back yard. So far, no problem with the pool two doors down or with any of the neighbors. I pulled three more frames last week and I got another gallon of honey!!! Only one of my hives is producing. The other two had problems with queens, late start... you know the drill. they are building nicely now and i plan to leave them all their honey hoping they make it through the winter. I am very new at this.. first year. 
I plan to atart two more hives- spring 2007 but not in my backyard. I'll place them on some vacant land not far from where i live. I'll Private Message u and maybe we can talk soon. 
Nice to meet another local beekeeper. I also know a another hobby beekeeper who would like to meet with and at least talk to local beekeepers. Jamie V.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi jim
I am in Chili. I keep my three hives in my own back yard. So far, no problem with the pool two doors down or with any of the neighbors. I pulled three more frames last week and I got another gallon of honey!!! Only one of my hives is producing. The other two had problems with queens, late start... you know the drill. they are building nicely now and i plan to leave them all their honey hoping they make it through the winter. I am very new at this.. first year. 
I plan to atart two more hives- spring 2007 but not in my backyard. I'll place them on some vacant land not far from where i live. I'll Private Message u and maybe we can talk soon. 
Nice to meet another local beekeeper. I also know a another hobby beekeeper who would like to meet with and at least talk to local beekeepers. Jamie V.


----------

